# 1965 Schwinn Heavy Duti King Size



## unregistered (Jan 19, 2019)

Last Sunday I plopped down on the couch and lazily perused eBay for a few favorite search terms. To my surprise, I stumbled upon a mislabeled auction with an instantly recognizable thumbnail.

Being a fan of these bikes, I knew I should make an attempt to get it. The seller’s BIN was reasonable enough but the bike budget is always minimal for surprise bikes I don’t need. Plus my wife was on the couch with me!

The seller accepted my offer within a half hour and the bike arrived Wednesday. I was a bit dismayed that the bike was boxed with ZERO wrapping or protection - loose parts rubbing and clanking against each other from Ohio to Iowa, oh brother...

Today was tear down. It went about as good as it could have. As always, the rear fender hardware is about the biggest bugger. Parts went into Evaporust and I’ll being cleaning and waxing the paint.

Stay tuned!


----------



## unregistered (Jan 20, 2019)

More progress this morning. Cleaned the BB cups in situ, pounded out the headset cups and placed parts in Evaporust.

Also began to try to clean up the paint. Has a weird dust on it. Being from the rust belt, I can only imagine what was in the air over there...

Always a nice start to the workweek with bearings in gas and parts in Evaporust - let them do the work while you’re at work!


----------



## unregistered (Jan 23, 2019)

More progress. Using the wife’s acetone (nail polish remover) on the chainguard.


----------



## SWPA (Feb 5, 2019)

Looks very clean, big fan of these as well, look forward to seeing update.


----------



## unregistered (Apr 9, 2019)

It's been slow going on this one, more focused on other projects! My local Schwinn shop is wonderful, they rebuilt the rear hub with newer components and it's silky smooth. They also had a 12 ga. long nipple in stock to replace the broken one.

I sourced a correct Union chain, nice Union pedals, a rider quality seat to preserve the original and a NOS rear fender reflector. 

Next up I'll need to get some spokes tensioned up front and get the rest back together. I was going to detail this one up nicely but now that it's warm here, I just want to get it on the road sooner than later.


----------



## Tim s (May 3, 2019)

Shaping up nicely. Tim


----------

